# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  βοηθεια περι ηχοσυστηματων οχηματος

## Nikos_titanium

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα!

εστω οτι εχουμε το εξης μαμα setup

Μαμα οθονη η οποια δεν θα αλλαχτει
2 διαιρουμενα δυο δρομων 50W 2Ω (ετσι γραφει πανω στο woofer)
2 full range 25W 4Ω

Εχουν αλλαχτει τα Full range με ομοαξονικα 3 δρομων 40W 4Ω(Pioneer TS=R1750S)...και σκοπος μου ειναι να αλλαχτουν και τα μπροστινα με 2 διαιρουμενα παλι 2 δρομων αλλα στα 90W αλλα στα 4Ω (Pioneer TS-D65C)... επειδη ειμαι λιγακι αδαης τι προβλημα μπορει να εχω; 

υγ1. γνωριζω οτι με μια μαμα οθονη δεν θα εκμεταλλετω στο επακρο τοσο καλα ηχεια οσο τα TS-D65C
υγ2. δεν μπορω να κανω και πολλα πολλα μιας και το αμαξι ειναι ολο canbus κλπ οποτε δεν μπορω να αλλαξω πηγη η να φτιαξω καλωδιωσεις κλπ

καθε βοηθεια δεκτη...ευχαριστω

----------


## mikemtb

Ο λόγος που τα αλλάζεις?
Επισεις θα ήθελα να μας βρεις το sensitivity (db/w @ 1m) και των 4 ηχείων.
Υ.Γ2 αν η πηγή έχει έξοδο rca, τι σε εμποδίζει να βάλεις καπου ενα καλο 4καναλο ενισχυτή? Και να περάσεις καλύτερα καλώδια ηχείων ίσως..

----------


## Nikos_titanium

> Ο λόγος που τα αλλάζεις?
> Επισεις θα ήθελα να μας βρεις το sensitivity (db/w @ 1m) και των 4 ηχείων.
> Υ.Γ2 αν η πηγή έχει έξοδο rca, τι σε εμποδίζει να βάλεις καπου ενα καλο 4καναλο ενισχυτή? Και να περάσεις καλύτερα καλώδια ηχείων ίσως..




Καλησπερα και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση...αρχικα φαντασου μιλαω για ενα καινουριο focus 7 μηνων...αλλαξα τα πισω γιατι ηταν χαρτινα...(η ford εχει 2 σειρες ηχοσυστηματων....μια απλη με 6 ηχεια και μια premium της sony με 9 ηχεια ενισχυτη και woofer στην ρεζερβα)...στο πιο παλιο focus του πατερα μου εχουμε της sony και ειχε χαοτικη διαφορα σε σχεση με το απλο focus που εχει ο θειος μου και σε σχεση με το δικο μου...(ναι ολοι εχουμε focus στην οικογενεια)....

στην προκειμενη βεβαια εγω μπροστα εχω woofer απο πολυπροπυλαινιο  και απλα tweeter και πισω χαρτινα full range γιατι εχω οθονη και οχι απλο ραδιο...δυστυχως η οθονη δεν εχει εξοδο RCA...Ενω επισης δεν κλεινει με το κλειδι.. αλλα με το ανοιγμα καποιας πορτας αφου βγαλεις το κλειδι απο την μιζα...συν οτι παιζει και χωρις κλειδι...τρεχα γυρευε δηλαδη...δεν θα εχω που να συνδεσω το remote....επισης η μπαταρια εχει συστημα παρακολουθησης και αν περασω καλωδιωση για κουτα το ανιχνευει σαν διαρροη το παραπανω τραβηγμα ρευματος...επισης η καλωδιωση των ηχειων βγαινει απο την πλακετα ελεγχου που εχει καθε πορτα...οποτε οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα για πολλα πολλα...οθονη δεν θα ηθελα να αλλαξω με μια του εμποριου μιας και εχει DAB και πλοηγηση τα οποια απο μονα τους κοστιζουν 800Ε...κυριο μελημα μου ηταν να φυγουν τα πισω χαρτινα ηχεια τα οποια ειναι οικτρα...τα μπροστα βαρανε εξαιρετικα μπορω να πω...και ακομα δεν εχω βαλει στο software του αυτοκινητου την πηγη να παιζει σαν να εχει τα premium ηχεια που θα ανεβαζει το mosfet (αν το λεω σωστα...το γραφει ετσι η πηγη στο corollaki μου) σε λχ (50*4)...η αληθεια ειναι οτι ακομα το σκεφτομαι αν θα τα αλλαξω τα μπροστα μιας και με τα νεα ηχεια το μπασο πισω δεν ειναι αβαθες ουτε παραμορφωνει στα ψηλα...μονο αυτο με ξενερωνει στα μπροστινα...απο το 25/30 και πανω κανουν παραμορφωση...ενω τα πισω ακομα και στο 28/30 ειναι τουμπανο!

τωρα το db/w στα εργοστασιακα μπορω να το βγαλω καπως απο τα δεδομενα τους; μιασ και δεν ειναι του εμποριου εχω περιορισμενες πληροφοιρες

σε ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου

----------


## Holy Driver

Καλησπέρα.

Θα συνεχίσω εδώ γιατί είναι σχετικό το θέμα που θέλω να θέσω.

Βρίσκομαι στην φάση αναζήτησης πηγής ήχου για αυτοκίνητο.
Ψάχνω συσκευή που να υποστηρίζει DAB+ και η αναζήτηση είναι δύσκολη. Παρατηρώ ότι έχουν αποσυρθεί πολλά μοντέλα με DAB και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω γιατί.

Πέρα από το DAB, θα ήθελα να εχει bluetooth(σχεδόν όλα έχουν), app για το κινητό και NFC.
Ο συνδυασμός όλων αυτόν δεν είναι εύκολος, αλλά το NFC δεν είναι και τόσο απαραίτητο.

Νομίζω ότι το Sony DSX-B41D μπορεί να καλύψει τις απαιτήσεις μου, αλλά δεν υπάρχει στην ελληνική αγορά, ενώ στο sony.gr το έχουν ως διαθέσιμο μοντέλο.
Έχει κανείς να προτείνει κάποια άλλη συσκευή;

----------

